# Fuente 13.8V 40A con Transformador. -Expandible -



## Megaman777 (May 6, 2011)

saludos

Será posible expandir este circuito para que mi transformador de 1600 watts de 40 Amperes en vez de los 20 que dice, agregando mas transistores 2N3055 ??






http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/ps20.gif


----------



## zopilote (May 6, 2011)

mataquintos dijo:


> Asi que busque un diseño que usara los 2N3055 para aprovecharlos y encontre este: http://ludens.cl/Electron/Ps20/Ps20.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si es posible expandir la potencia de la fuente agregando mas transistores, pero ten en cuenta que los 2N3055 ya no son fabricados con las caracteristicas que mencionan los datashet, y ponte a revisar como lo hacen con otros diagramas.


----------



## Megaman777 (May 6, 2011)

Oye y entonces, estan siendo mal fabricados esos transistores actualmente, porque en mi pais son muy comunes ???

que hago entonces, yo necesito hacerle el circuito regulador a mi transformador

Que tal este ??

se podra expandir a 40 amp






Que tal este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Tengo una duda con el ultimo diagrama..... Esta correctamente conectada la pata central del LM317 ??*


----------

